# US born Child of UK citizen neeeds to get UK Passport what are the steps?



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

My son is a dual national as his father is a British Citizen born in the UK. We plan on moving to the UK within the next several years once all properties are sold here.

He does not yet have a US passport or a UK passport, which do we apply for first?(we are thinking about a visit trip to the UK sometime within the next 6 months)

what will we need to apply for his British passport? also he just turned 15, is he still eligible for a child passport ?

I do not want to get anything wrong because I will need to apply for the IRL in the near future.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Maltoo said:


> My son is a dual national as his father is a British Citizen born in the UK. We plan on moving to the UK within the next several years once all properties are sold here.
> 
> He does not yet have a US passport or a UK passport, which do we apply for first?(we are thinking about a visit trip to the UK sometime within the next 6 months)


You can apply for both, or just a US passport and use it to enter UK as a visitor. He must always use his US passport to leave and enter US. So can get both, but US passport is a must.



> what will we need to apply for his British passport? also he just turned 15, is he still eligible for a child passport ?


Apply to the UK embassy in Washington DC. See Passports
As he is 16 soon (when he gets adult passport) and he doesn't yet need a British passport, I suggest you wait till he is 16 to apply. You will need UK passport-sized photos (not the same as US passport spec), supporting documents like birth certificates for him and his dad and your marriage certificate (as he was born before 2006, his dad needs to be married). The photo and form must be countersigned by a responsible person - details of who is eligible on passport site. Plus fees.



> I do not want to get anything wrong because I will need to apply for the ILR in the near future.


After living in UK for 5 years. Before that, you need to get a spouse visa valid 33 months, and after 30 months apply for further leave to remain (FLR) in UK.


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

If he get's his child passport now DOB 7-1997 will he have to update when he turns 16 or when it runs out?

I found that answer, he can use it until he is 20. That will save us a few $


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Maltoo said:


> If he get's his child passport now DOB 7-1997 will he have to update when he turns 16 or when it runs out?
> 
> I found that answer, he can use it until he is 20. That will save us a few $


Or just get it next year when he turns 16. Adult passport is valid for 10 years so you save even more. He doesn't need a British passport to visit UK. He and you will just get a six-month stamp in your US passports.


----------

